# Looking for lease or club



## Bohawg (Apr 28, 2017)

I know this is early but I wanted to go ahead and put it out there. We are a group of 4 guys that have been hunting together for years. We are currently in a QDM club and paid up for the year but due to politics in the club we have grown tired of it and are looking for something new. We are not wanting a meat club and are looking for that special place. We all love hunting the swamps and would love to find a place not too far from the Augusta, GA area. We would prefer a place in Burke, Jefferson, Jenkins and possibly Emmanuel County. We understand what we are looking for is not cheap but neither are our current dues. We are not interested in deer only as we all hunt turkeys too. Family oriented is a must as we do take our kids plus we are all Christian folks and one of us is even a pastor. If this takes a year to find we are okay as we want that "special " place.


----------



## rance56 (May 31, 2017)

350 actres in burke. 12/acre


----------

